# Help needed please Belarus tractor



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi I have a Belarus 560 tractor when I brought it was always slow to turn over so brought a new battery for it only to find out the starter motor is 24 volt and all the 24-volt stuff had been taken off it i can start it on 12 volt but it's slow to turn over.is there any 12-volt starter motor I could fit to it i have been told you can adapt other 12-volt starter motors to it.has anyone put a starter off something else .thank you


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Aplenty


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

A competent motor/alternator/starter shop can rewire your current starter to be 12 volts but I wouldn't know if that would be cheaper or more expensive for you. I guess you'd have to make a few calls. If it were me I'd bite the bullet and get a reduction gear starter for it and forget about it for the next say......25 years or more.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

The electricals were the worse part of those tractors , but if maintained they seem to run forever and easy to repair in the field.

This is the main reason why they are so disliked every where, but the new ones are a lot lot better and on the used market they can be real bargoons because of that reputation which now I'm not so sure they deserve now.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Kind of like Zetor tractors. They make, or made, tractors for John Deere that I know of for sure. Lots of folks buying the medium size John Deere machines and think they're getting an actual John Deere would be surprised to find out they just paid premium for a Zetor! Funny stuff.

I have a Zetor 5211. Great little economical, heavy grunt of a machine. No regrets. It'll put out 50 hp at around 2.5 gallons per hour. Strange way of doing the live PTO with a hand clutch, but works great, and using this feature actually disengages the hydraulic pump (which runs in gear oil!) for cold starts. Makes a huge difference in cold starting.


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi the Belarus is extremely reliable once it's running but just getting it to turn over fast enough is the problem


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Whats a reduction geared starter


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

endrow said:


> Aplenty


thank you much appreciated


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Farmer680 said:


> Whats a reduction geared starter


A starter motor with a reduction gear in it. Electric motor spins faster. Grunty, reliable. Expensive but you get what you pay for,

Roger


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gear reduction starter made all the difference in how our 1600 Oliver starts, old indirect injection engine weren't fond of the cold.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

mlappin said:


> Gear reduction starter made all the difference in how our 1600 Oliver starts, old indirect injection engine weren't fond of the cold.


You said a mouthful there. I've got a 1964 Oliver 1600 industrial with Parsons loader and backhoe, and of course she's the indirect injection 265 Waukesha. I rebuilt it years ago and it's only got maybe 500 hours on it since and it helped with the starting, but still don't like much below 25 F or so. Cold weather is not our friend. But efficiency is! And the ability to burn sub-par fuels is in our wheelhouse too, if needed. I need to get the gear reduction starter one of these days....I had the original one rebuilt.


----------

